# Snowboarding in Japan



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

this is helpful! would be down when i make the move out there!


----------



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey, that's cool! 

I go to Japan once or twice per year for my holidays. I would love to join you guys once the chance comes up. :laugh:


----------

